

Stanford Javascript Crypto Library - neya
http://crypto.stanford.edu/sjcl/?

======
dfc
Appending a ? to the URLs you submit to HN is tacky. I am curious about the
first time that you resubmitted a URL with a ? for the karma boost. Did you
feel crafty or creepy?

~~~
neya
I thought it's extremely useful and worth re-sharing and many people here
apparently do that. I don't know why would you bring in the concept of Karma
boost here, unless you were used to doing such things by yourself. I only feel
sorry for you.

